# dark circles under eyes



## 9C1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi All,I've had IBS for a few years now. Even before I really started having IBS, I got dark circles under my eyes all the time. Some days it's really bad, other days it's not, but they're always noticeable. I've tried drinking tons of water, and putting the under eye serum stuff on, doesn't work. I find myself wearing sunglasses as much as possible to cover the circles.I've read on here that many with IBS have these dark circles too. Is there a way to get rid of them? A couple people I've talked to said it may be something with my kidneys, but all my bloodtests were OK. The doctor doesn't have any idea how to fix them either. thanks


----------



## Smallpkg7 (Feb 2, 2009)

This makes me wonder if a lot of IBS is related to food allergies. People with allergies often have "allergic shiners." I've had dark circles under my eyes for my entire life. When I was a little kid, my mom always thought I didn't have enough sleep, although the pediatrician said I had allergies...


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have heard one theory is the build up of toxins in the body. Just one theory of many.http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=d...mp;oq=&aqi=


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS have food allergies but it does not cause IBS. IBS is so common that you find a pretty good number people with every other problem that also happen to have IBS.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/dark-circ...to-see-a-doctor has some home treatment ideas.


----------



## 9C1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I did the scratch test for food allergies too, none found


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of time it is just your coloring. Staying out of the sun so you don't increase the pigmentation (or useing sunscreen on your face) and the type of skin cream mentioned in the link I posted can help.Allergies don't help, but they aren't the only thing that causes dark circles. Some people just have the wrong skin tone and they'll always have problems no matter what they eat/don't eat/do/don't do.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh gosh, 9C1, me too, I have this problem since like forever. I remember in 2nd grade, a friend commented that I have "shadows" under my eyes. And this has gotten considerably worse now with having IBS and esp. insomnia -- the circles won't go away even when I have my symptoms under control. And I've tried everything on the surface of this planet... even allergy meds and saline nasal wash... And yeah, I guess that's just part of how my facial complexion looks like... anyways, consealor's now my best friend, lol -- there's one kind that's especially made more the under eye area, "under eye concealor" or something, so that's a quick fix as you try other options for the long haul... Hope you'll be able to get rid of them.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

I developed the "shadows" after giving birth to my last child and dropping alot of weight from it really fast.They look like permanent bruises but you have to be up close to notice them tho


----------

